# 1934 Monark-Built Hawthorne Delirium Flo-Cycle (Co. Springs Craigslist)



## jchicago (May 1, 2018)

https://denver.craigslist.org/atq/d/antique-1934-monark-built/6563634659.html


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2018)

@ratrodz 
Hmmm....


----------



## ZE52414 (May 1, 2018)

So dreamy!


----------



## ratrodz (May 1, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> @ratrodz
> Hmmm....




Don't get me started...lol

Ok, ok... where do I begin!


----------



## ratrodz (May 1, 2018)

He's come down a bit on price...
Was 8 or 9k before!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 2, 2018)

Too many wrong parts for that kind of cash


----------



## Jaxon (May 2, 2018)

It is nice and shiney.


----------



## ratrodz (May 2, 2018)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Too many wrong parts for that kind of cash



Ya think...


----------

